# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  نمونه سورس کد برای پایتون

## code_baz

منابع  نمونه سورس کد:
بعد از یادگیری مبانی یک زبان برنامه نویسی  مطالعه و تغییر  سورس کد برنامه های دیگران بک راه مناسب برای پیشرفت برنامه نویسی است 
من اینجا چند تا منبع اینترنتی در اینباره میذارم اگر شما هم جایی رو میشناسید اینجا قرار بدید:

http://code.activestate.com

http://www.example-code.com/python/

The Python Challenge+the online game that it's gift is a python source code:

http://www.pythonchallenge.com/

 :متفکر: 
 :متفکر: 
 :متفکر: 
       و...

----------


## code_baz

یه سری سورس کد هم اینجا هست:
http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus7/programs/index.html

----------


## code_baz

Nullege is a search engine for Python source code.:

http://nullege.com/

----------


## code_baz

کتابخانه جانگو (django) که پلتفرمیه برای برنامه نویسی وب برای پایتون کار های کمی با تجربه تر کیس خوبیه :
http://code.djangoproject.com/

راستی خود کتابخونه ی پایتون هم مرجع خوبیه.
بعضی از کتابخونه خای پایتون(اکثزا) با خود پایتون گسترش یافتن (نه با سی پلاس پلاس) این دیگه به عهده خودتونه.

اگر با نرم افزار گرافیکی gimp آشنایی دارین این نرم افزار هم از پایتون استفاده کرده:
http://www.gimp.org/docs/

----------


## code_baz

همون طور که احتمالا میدونید سایت http://sourceforge.net بزرگترین مرکز پروژه های اپن سورس هست.
اینجا لینک پروژه هایی که از پایتون استفاده کرده اند رو میزارم .
این سایت هم بیشتر به درد باتجربه ها میخوره.
یک نکته :به دلیل تحریم مستقیما نمیتونید پروژه ها رو دانلود کنید!
http://sourceforge.net/search/?q=python&fq[]=trove%3A178

----------


## code_baz

این خودآموز (مقاله) درباره ی جنریتور ها (generators) هست و مثال های خوبی داره.
البته اگر قبلا با جنریتورها آشنا باشید خیلی بهتر مطالبش رو میفهمید.
http://www.dabeaz.com/generators-uk/index.html

----------


## code_baz

شاید با این کتاب آشنا باشید 
http://diveintopython.org/
روند کار کتاب به صورتیه که ابتدا مثالی میزنه و سپس قطعه به قطعه کد رو توضیح میده.برای کسایی که مبانی پایتون رو بلدن و سطحشون بالا رفته توصیه میشه

----------


## code_baz

Small example on using SQLite and Python:
http://fornoobs.info/2009/07/small-e...te-and-python/

----------


## code_baz

*SQLite Tutorial:*

http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/re..._tutorial.html

----------


## MSK

http://nullege.com/
من با این زندگی کردم!

*در حقیقت جونمو نجات داده!!*
 :متعجب:  :گریه:  :قلب:  :قهقهه:

----------


## code_baz

البته خیلی ربطی به موصوع این تاپیک نداره ولی اینجا سایت http://projecteuler.net رو (البته اگر نمیدونستید) بهتون معرفی میکنم
توی این سایت حدود 300 سوال الگوریتمی از آسون تا سخت قرار داره (رسما) شما 1 دقیقه وقت دارین سوال رو حل کنین ولی خیلی هم مهم نیست
 سایت خیلی معروفیه حتما سری بهش بزنید
البته برای دسترسی به مسایل باید ثبت نام کنیدکه اونم کاری نداره

----------


## code_baz

توی این آدرس http://sandbox.mc.edu/~bennet/python/code/index.html یه سری سورس کده که بر اساس موضوع دسته بندی شدند

----------


## code_baz

سورس بازی snake:
http://www.daniweb.com/software-deve...on/code/230833
این سایت یک فروم هست که مثال های خوبی داره

----------


## code_baz

یه سری سورس هم با دسته بندی مرتب اینجا هست:
http://www.navioo.com/python/examples/
خیلی پیشرفته نیست ولی کامله به دیدنشون می ارزه

----------


## code_baz

یه مجموعه کامل که بیشتر  درباره گراف و تری و انواع کاربرداشون هست:
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~eppstein/PADS/ 
 یه سری کد در زمینه ی regex , unit testing , text parsing ,extending & embedding , gui
http://www.rexx.com/~dkuhlman/python_201/python_201.html

----------


## code_baz

یک سایت عالی که اپلیکیشن ها و پکیج هایی به زبانهای مختلف به خصوص پایتون داره
https://github.com

----------


## code_baz

بسیار جالب:
*Python Module of the Week*


توی این سایت به کاربرد انواع ماژولهای پایتون با استفاده از مثال های مخالف میپردازه 
لیست ماژول ها
http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/py-modindex.html
و نسخه pdf:
http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/PyMOTW-1.132.pdf

حتما سری به این سایت بزنید

----------


## code_baz

ساختن یک rss به وسیله python و cgi

http://python.about.com/od/cgiformsw...SRdrMaster.htm

----------


## code_baz

*Python for Fun*

This collection is a presentation of several small Python programs.  They     are aimed at intermediate programmers

----------


## tami64

یک سری کد هم اینجا هست
http://www.taymaz.ir/download_23_%D8...%BE%D8%AA.html

----------


## code_baz

مطالب این سایت درباره ی آموزش قابلیت های وبی پایتون بیشتر در قالب cgi  هستش:

http://webpython.codepoint.net/

----------

